
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization (2016) - omnibrain
https://medium.com/s/story/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0
======
karmakaze
By the sheer number of aligned 'co-incidences' at the time, the show merely
reflected, and at most mildly accelerated a dip.

Similarly, "Big Bang" is riding/lifting the current importance of tech.

------
aaron695
Friends was cutting edge for its time.

It tackled a lot of taboo topics.

One gets tired of people looking back with 2018 eyes on 1990s shows and acting
all superior.

"Big Bang" everyone is a Ross and still going strong.

~~~
StorytellerCZ
I would argue that Big Bang Theory continues the negative trend of "nerds"
being a laughing stock for the "normal people". Sure it is a success, but that
tells us nothing except that it is successful in appealing to audience. I
watched only a few episodes and although it introduces people to some aspects
of the "nerd culture", overall I still found its mocking tone personally
unappealing. I've even experienced and witnessed people using the tropes from
the show to mock "nerds". Yes, it might be funny due to the over exaggeration
of the stereotypes and honestly I don't mind, but when it comes to the issues
that were describe in the article it isn't helping.

I don't know much about friends (never could watch it as I find pretty much
all of the characters insufferable), but in regards to the article it is
pointing out just one thing of a much larger story. I think other things
played much larger role in the anti-intellectual/anti-reason movement that the
article is lamenting.

~~~
Viker
Someone smarter once said :

"Big bang theory, is a dumb show about smart people, and Always Sunny in
Philadelphia is a smart show about dumb people"

~~~
sceadu
I heard that said about Community when it was on... i.e. s/IASIP/Community

